# Is this what they really think?



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

This is funny.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

I believe it!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Cute even children do that.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ound:


----------

